# Great news - meet Baloo!



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I am happy to announce that yesterday we adopted Baloo - a cinnamon adult male, about 1 to 1.5 years old. We got him from a rescue where he had spent last 4 months, following being rescued from a hoarder who had close to 50 rats in a single ferret cage! After a long 4 hour drive, Baloo is under quarantine in his new home, exploring new smells, and getting to know his new family. He appears healthy, though hefty guy. Considering his rough past it is wonderful to know what a gentle giant Baloo is - so calm, cuddly, and almost not at all afraid of strangers. True laprat! I am glad we could give this one a new home.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

He's so cute! Congrats.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm glad you have given Baloo a home!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

What a story! You know, I also traveled 4 hours to a shelter to adopt rats seized from a hoarder. They had been languishing in the shelter for months, and yet they were incredibly gentle and loving, which surprised me since I can't imagine they got much one-on-one attention when they were young. Rats are just awesome, and you are awesome for going so far out of your way to give little Baloo a nice, comfy home! 

Do you plan to get a friend for him?


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Baloo's new friends are already awaiting him. But they are of the of the opposite sex, so he will have to be neutered first, and undergo quarantine. Unfortunately next few weeks he will be alone, but after that there should be lots of fun!


----------



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

What a handsome little fella'!


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Did you get him in Ohio?


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

No, I got him in Virginia, and now he's a Marylander. And he's not that little - whole 650 grams of a rat!


----------



## SparrowTheRat (Nov 22, 2014)

He looks just like my little Sparrow!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

He's awfully cute. Thank you for adopting.

Hope his neuter goes well and the girls like their new boy toy.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

He's lovely!! He looks so relaxed in the photos as well 

I'd love to adopt a rat someday


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Ratpax, thank you! Three days after surgery he is doing well, healing quickly, running and exploring. Fingers crossed! But all seems to be ok as far as I can tell.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Malarz said:


> Ratpax, thank you! Three days after surgery he is doing well, healing quickly, running and exploring. Fingers crossed! But all seems to be ok as far as I can tell.


That's good he's recovering so smoothly.

My boys get snipped soon, hope they do as well as your guy.

You'll have to do update pics once they all get intro'd.


----------



## .iRat. (Nov 27, 2014)

Baloo! Handsome man rat. Love the name. Hope all goes well with his quarantine and neutered so he can be with the ladies.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

There will be pictures, and I plan to shoot a video as well. It should be interesting to see reactions on both sides, since girls know only each other pretty much all their lives, and Baloo probably knew only his brothers, no females, and by the time of introduction he will have lived alone for close to a month.


----------

